

Interview with Craig Peterson of the Beyond Compare file/folder comparison utility - hermitcrab
http://successfulsoftware.net/2009/02/01/interview-with-craig-peterson-of-beyond-compare/

======
hermitcrab
BeyondCompare has succeeded despite ignoring much of the conventional wisdom
for commercial software: competing in a market with lots of free alternatives;
going 6 years between major upgrades; re-writing from scratch; releasing a
Linux version; and having an extremely generous trial policy. How have they
succeeded?

------
ScottWhigham
Nice interview. I'm a big fan of BC. BC, TextPad, and SecondCopy are probably
the three most-used small-time-company installed-software-that-isn't-open-
source products we use.

It's-true-yes-sir/

